# [Wet Thumb Forum]-WHERE THE HECK CAN I FIND A CO2 TANK



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i went to my local air place, and tank rental is $55 a year plus $20 to fill. is this unreasonable? i asked if i could buy a tank, and all they had was 20lb for $180. i found some 5lb on ebay for around $65 is this a good price, or should i look somewhere else. i could make a trip to oklahoma city if anyone knows of a place that would be cheap there.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i went to my local air place, and tank rental is $55 a year plus $20 to fill. is this unreasonable? i asked if i could buy a tank, and all they had was 20lb for $180. i found some 5lb on ebay for around $65 is this a good price, or should i look somewhere else. i could make a trip to oklahoma city if anyone knows of a place that would be cheap there.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

A #20 tank is huge. Try a restaurant or beer brewer's supply store. You could also ask around at liquer stores. They sell kegs to people with C02 systems. Your LFS might also point you in the right direction. $65 isn't unreasonable for a 5# tank. If you buy used, the tank may need an inspection before you fill it.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i have a couple more questions. my milwalkee regulator didn't come with a "plastic o-ring" that the directions said i needed, or i will have air leakage. do i really need this? and, will i have to buy tape to put on the threads?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

will fire extinguishers work?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The regulator should have come with the rings, (they look like washers) they should have been attached to the regulator, or may be inside the fitting already. It will prevent leaking. did you look in your yellow pages for welding suppliers? I don't know what an air place is, but welding suppliers sell gases. I have never heard of charging per year. usually you just buy a filled tank outright for around $80, and then when its empty you swap it for another filled tank for around $15. A 20 pound tank should last around 2 years.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

bought a 5lb tank for $60 this evening.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

robert, you saved me some major hastle. they were attached with a plastic loop that i just threw away because it had a tag on it. i looked around my room, and there it was with 2 little white washers on it. thanks man.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what about the tape?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I lucked out and got three 20# tanks from a local beverage company. They where swapping out there old steal tanks for aluminum. I picked up three tanks with old regulators free. I had to replace some of the old gauges that didn't work but heck for that deal it was not a problem. When I need a tank refill I just swap put tanks at a welding supply company for $16. when I change tanks I pick up new washer too. Their cheap, I don't want a leak when I start with a new refilled tank.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

are the washers that you are talking about the ones that come with the reactor, or are they somthing else?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by russell:
> are the washers that you are talking about the ones that come with the reactor, or are they somthing else?


they are the washers that you tried to throw away that came with the regulator


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, so the welding supply should have more?

also, it says to use some type of tape on the threads, do you guys use this tape?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by russell:
> 
> also, it says to use some type of tape on the threads, do you guys use this tape?


You shouldn't ask that question, some do and some don't. It is a rather touchy subject around here it seems


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

lol ok. and can you put the regulator on a timer to swith it off at night or does it work that way?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

The Milwaukee all-in-one comes with a powered solenoid. If you plug it directly into the wall, it is on 24/7. If you plug it into the switch with your lights, it cycles with your lights (my current situation). If you plug it into an SMS122 pH regulator, it cycles with the regulator (current investigation ongoing







).

Regarding your tape question, if you promise not to tell anyone else, I don't use any







.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry Russell I haven't had time to get back to you.
Margolis and BSS are right on OH !! And don't tell but I don't use tape ether. The only real question to debate here would be to use CO2 24/7 or not. What are the pros and cons to each method? I use 24/7 because I don't like the PH swings and the CO2 build up time that happens when light come on and CO2 solenoid turns CO2 back on. I think if I would make any changes to my CO2 setups it would be a PH controller. I think this is the real reason for having a solenoid to controll CO2. I am sure we will get different views on this.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i will definately go with the 24-7 way then. i cant afford any more ph swings. my girlfriend got me a gift certificate for 2 discus for chirstmas


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

FISA posted this link on another forum regarding having CO2 on 24/7:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/night.html

I had never really researched this point, but when I get home tonight, I'll be taking my CO2 solenoid off my light switch and going straight into the wall. I never thought the swing would be that drastic and was thinking of saving a few pennies.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> I had never really researched this point, but when I get home tonight, I'll be taking my CO2 solenoid off my light switch and going straight into the wall. I never thought the swing would be that drastic and was thinking of saving a few pennies.


you have to be careful about the swing going too far the other way with it on 24/7. With the lights on the plants will be sucking a lot of the co2 out of the water, but with the lights off the co2 can build up a bit faster and cause the ph to drop. I much prefer the ph controlled solenoid


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i would love to have a controller, but right now it's just not economical.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

but, it's my next project.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

I can understand being on a budget, but it may or may not be as much as you think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20758&item=4348822644&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ebay is where i was looking. i know it's not horrible, but i am poor lol. second year in college.


----------

